# Sage Barista Express: Grinding problems



## Kuku (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi everyone

Im pretty new to this world and I just found this forum searching for my issue. I have now been searching for hours and cant seem to find whats wrong. So I hope someone can help me.

I just picked up a brand new Sage Barista Express today.

When i tried to grind my first coffee nothing come out in the portafilter. I can hear the coffee is being grinded. When I open the hopper its seems like the coffee just spins around because some of the coffee is already grounded.

Coffee i used is Starbucks Espresso Dark Roast.

The burr is set at 6 and the grinder is at 5.

Am i doing something wrong or is the machine faulty?

PS. Sorry if my english is a bit broken, its not my first language.

Regards


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Unplug from the wall, set the burrs coarser, empty the hopper & sweep out the burrs. Then try again.


----------



## Kuku (Jan 11, 2022)

MWJB said:


> Unplug from the wall, set the burrs coarser, empty the hopper & sweep out the burrs. Then try again.


 That did help. Thanks for your help!


----------

